# I type in *itbull kennels and..



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

nothing but bullies pop up! am I searching under the wrong name?
Typed in american pitbull terrier kennels and still nothing but bullies.


If we are moving in June I want to get my puppy in July


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what about your HA dog?
are really thinking about getting another puppy when you have your hands full with what you have already?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, I can work out where we can continue rotating the dogs and one more wont hurt anything. HA and DA are diffrent. I have the DA handled with the keeping apart and the HA is being worked on slowly but she will come around.

I plan on getting my weightpulling pup and confermation pup in july despite all else. I can handle my pets. 


Plenty of people own more then two dogs. I am responsable and knowledgable enough to handle my situation.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<<<<<


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You may want to rethink adding a new pup since you are pregnant! Trust me girl!! It gets really tiring! I wouldn't want to be running after a pup right now. And then think when the baby comes... you will be caring for a baby, two dogs and a puppy! You may want to slow down and wait for the pup til after the baby is a couple years old.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I think a puppy would help me alot since i would be home all day. I wouldn't mind..plus we'd have my mom with us who has said she'd help with the new puppy.
Who know what will happen between now and then ..... could have another miscarriage for all I know so I never really think future but weekly right now. was also thinking of more of a 4 to 5 month old puppy


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

It's funny just a few days ago you were contemplating getting rid of Riley...now your shopping for a pup...It sounds to me like you got your hands full already...you should enjoy the pets that you have right now and quit seeking that brand new feeling of a puppy...looks like you got 2 great dogs already and a baby on the way...sounds like your set!!! No offense but you don't seem too stable at this point...but hey...these are just my opinions expressed into words...hope you don't get offended


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

^^^^ once again......:clap: :clap: :clap: i dont have to say anything.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Riley
I don't know you and you don't know me, but what everyone is telling you sound like common sense. You have what I call puppy fever. Grown up dogs is a totaly different ball game, aaaaaaaaaaaand you are pregnant. Do your self a favor and just take good care of the ones you have. My OP and just my OP, that HA dog you have, ohhh no, he has to go, especially around children or elderly ppl. Nahhhhhhh, no can do Sr.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I gave up a long time ago on searching for Pit Bull Kennels online. Too many bullies (Hippo, unhealthy bullies) to keep track of.

I personally go out to shows and then find the kennel names and go to their websites. Most breeders have other breeder's links on their sites, and I search out from there. Normally a good, reputable only knows others like themselves so you can be pretty sure that what you find is going to be good. Always do your own research though because you never know.

Personally Puppy + new baby = too much for anyone. It's MUCH more then most people can even could think about handling, and this isn't even coming from a mom. You'd be wiser to wait until your baby is a few years older and then bringing in a new puppy. I couldn't even think about getting up ever 2 ish hours with the puppy on top of having to get up for a newborn that needs your full attention. I don't think you'd ever sleep those first 6 months.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dude.... i was going to say something else but pretty much everyone said what i was going to say.
when we found out sarah was prego we had just gotten sativa, we had to sit down and REALLY think if we could give the attention and training she needed, but at the same time be realistic about how much reponsibility it is to have a baby.
you've considered bringing a baby into a home with a HA pitbull that has shown its HA on many accounts, even on YOU, her owner. 
and now you want to bring in a puppy to do WP and conformation, when IMHO, dont have your dogs trained and under control. that right there is ignorant and that would be hurting the breed, because to be honest, all i can thing of right now is another dog in the HSUS. this would be like all the other cases you read about on craigslist.
this would be a irresponsible thing to do at this point.
JMO, take what you want from it. :flush::rain:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I think a puppy would help me alot since i would be home all day. I wouldn't mind..plus we'd have my mom with us who has said she'd help with the new puppy.
> Who know what will happen between now and then ..... could have another miscarriage for all I know so I never really think future but weekly right now. was also thinking of more of a 4 to 5 month old puppy


Hmm you never think about the future but you're thinking in what exact month you want to get another dog by? You should really just focus on your pregnancy hun.... Most times women who have a miscarriage go on to have healthy babies in later pregnancies. My sister had a miscarriage with her first and she went on to have 4 healthy kids after wards.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

You guys are right, as much as I want to hurry and get my pup for weight pulling I should hold off until after the baby is a year or so. this can help me look for a better breeder and study bloodlines and structure more and go to a few shows myself before stepping forward with that...maybe take Riley to see some shows aswell and have some fun with her. just sucks everything i wanted to do with Riley I cant. I also LOVE how everyone preaches on me about what I do. xD funny. I ask why when i look up pitbull kennels bullies show up. I said ID LOVE to get a new puppy by july but that would NEVER happen and most likely it wont happen till 2 years from now. I think I said that before on here.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> You guys are right, as much as I want to hurry and get my pup for weight pulling I should hold off until after the baby is a year or so. this can help me look for a better breeder and study bloodlines and structure more and go to a few shows myself before stepping forward with that...maybe take Riley to see some shows aswell and have some fun with her. just sucks everything i wanted to do with Riley I cant.


You need to get rid of the HA dog. Kids and dogs like that don't get along and I don't want you to be a statistic.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> You guys are right, as much as I want to hurry and get my pup for weight pulling I should hold off until after the baby is a year or so. this can help me look for a better breeder and study bloodlines and structure more and go to a few shows myself before stepping forward with that...maybe take Riley to see some shows aswell and have some fun with her. just sucks everything i wanted to do with Riley I cant. I also LOVE how everyone preaches on me about what I do. xD funny. I ask why when i look up pitbull kennels bullies show up. I said ID LOVE to get a new puppy by july but that would NEVER happen and most likely it wont happen till 2 years from now. I think I said that before on here.


Why whats wrong with Riley? As long as she's healthy she can do everything but conformation.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

why not conf.?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> You need to get rid of the HA dog. Kids and dogs like that don't get along and I don't want you to be a statistic.


*Smacks face* I don't know how many times I can keep repeating myself with this but here we go once again........

*Peaches IS NOT MY DOG* therefore I can't get rid of her and I wont get into it with anyone else since this week she is being evaluated and I am working on her. whatever the evaluator says I will go from there.

funny how she gets along with all the kids that walk through that door (my nieces and family meber kids) she loves them.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I also LOVE how everyone preaches on me about what I do. xD funny.


LOL. Welcome to a place where everyone cares rather you like it or not.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> *Smacks face* I don't know how many times I can keep repeating myself with this but here we go once again........
> 
> *Peaches IS NOT MY DOG* therefore I can't get rid of her and I wont get into it with anyone else since this week she is being evaluated and I am working on her. whatever the evaluator says I will go from there.
> 
> *funny how she gets along with all the kids that walk through that door (my nieces and family meber kids) she loves them.*


whats not funny is you putting a HA dog in that position...
seriously.....


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> You guys are right, as much as I want to hurry and get my pup for weight pulling I should hold off until after the baby is a year or so. this can help me look for a better breeder and study bloodlines and structure more and go to a few shows myself before stepping forward with that...maybe take Riley to see some shows aswell and have some fun with her. just sucks everything i wanted to do with Riley I cant. I also LOVE how everyone preaches on me about what I do. xD funny. I ask why when i look up pitbull kennels bullies show up. I said ID LOVE to get a new puppy by july but that would NEVER happen and most likely it wont happen till 2 years from now. I think I said that before on here.


Glad to see you take advice well!!! Good additude...you can do lotsa fun stuff with Riley...you need the look into a limited privledge registration for him...get in some fun shows...and start showing that boy off and have some fun with him!!! Your gonna be alright as long as you keep an open mind and strive to always learn more...!!! good additude roo


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> whats not funny is you putting a HA dog in that position...
> seriously.....


I agree.... Riley didn't you say you had problems with her aggression due to neighborhood kids who used to tease her through the fence? You never know when a dog can have a flash and attack... especially a mentally unstable dog... usually that is the case with bad temperament... mental problems in the animal.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm with Megan why can't you do what you want with Riley? I'm confused!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> *Smacks face* I don't know how many times I can keep repeating myself with this but here we go once again........
> 
> *Peaches IS NOT MY DOG* therefore I can't get rid of her and I wont get into it with anyone else since this week she is being evaluated and I am working on her. whatever the evaluator says I will go from there.
> 
> funny how she gets along with all the kids that walk through that door (my nieces and family meber kids) she loves them.


You say it is HA. That means Human Aggressive. The dog either is or is not Aggressive there is no in between. I hope whoever owns the dog keeps it away from your baby. If they don't the is just bad ownership and being irresponsible with a dog that is from what you say is HA.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

NOW, can someone explain WHY all the kennels under pitbull are Bullies?
:hammer:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont understand. your going to be another statistic to add to our breed because of YOUR families selfishness. idc, no one cares if its your BF's dog, unless your some door mat im sure you have say at what goes on in your house.
and your bf is an idiot for stepping up to the plate.
WHEN this dog bites someone, OUR breed will suffer for it.
your ignorance to this DA thing is so ridiculous i cannot even believe to contemplate.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> NOW, can someone explain WHY all the kennels under pitbull are Bullies?
> :hammer:


Because people are too stupid to know what they are really breeding. :woof: Try to find a breeder through shows and word of mouth on the forum and from people at shows.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dont go through classic pitbulls.
they advertise HA dogs, im not sure but i dont think you need that...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

RileyRoo said:


> NOW, can someone explain WHY all the kennels under pitbull are Bullies?
> :hammer:


Because lots of bully kennels sell their dogs as pitbulls, or have "pitbull" listed in the keywords so that when you search for "pitbulls" their site will come up.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> NOW, can someone explain WHY all the kennels under pitbull are Bullies?
> :hammer:


Quit trying to change the subject Roo...don't try to pawn it off on Bullies...lol...do like someone suggested earlier and hit up some shows and find some reputable breeders...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hummmm Megan and I are still waiting for an answer.....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, god, here we go again! Im going to ignore about Peaches. This isnt a thread about her. LMFAO! so im not going to even get into it.

Lisa, I can't find Riley's moms new owner anywhere and without her info and proof I can't get her registered in the adba (I asked them and gave them the fathers info and they told me I had to have the mothers ped and info aswell as the breeders number and name for proof she was a litter out of those dogs). i could do fun shows but If there is a chance i could get in contact with Lily I'd like to get her her papers. doubt that tho


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

exactly. because you cant handle the truth or the responsibility of owning a pitbull.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

as for peaches, i already said the subject is NOT one I am going to talk about. this thread has NOTHING to do with her so I kindly turn my nose up at the rants about her.
She isnt my dog........end of story. OH, and about the kids teasing the dog that is not the dogs fault now is it? so sue her if she is a mutt, for all we know she could be anything.... she may not even have pit in her....there are other breeds like boxer and am bully mixes that look like her


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Oh, god, here we go again! Im going to ignore about Peaches. This isnt a thread about her. LMFAO! so im not going to even get into it.
> 
> Lisa, I can't find Riley's moms new owner anywhere and without her info and proof I can't get her registered in the adba (I asked them and gave them the fathers info and they told me I had to have the mothers ped and info aswell as the breeders number and name for proof she was a litter out of those dogs). i could do fun shows but If there is a chance i could get in contact with Lily I'd like to get her her papers. doubt that tho


You can do weight pull through the UKC with a limited privledge it's only 25 dollars it only requires shes spayed. You can also do weight pull through IWPA and APA... Staffydaddy just posted pics of his unpapered dog pulling at an APA show. You can do agility through a number of organizations... dock diving doesn't require papers.... The National champion disk dog Wallace is a pit bull from a shelter! You can do obedience and rally through UKC with an LP. The only reason you need papers is to do conformation showing.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> as for peaches, i already said the subject is NOT one I am going to talk about. this thread has NOTHING to do with her so I kindly turn my nose up at the rants about her.
> She isnt my dog........end of story. OH, and about the kids teasing the dog that is not the dogs fault now is it? so sue her if she is a mutt, for all we know she could be anything.... she may not even have pit in her....there are other breeds like boxer and am bully mixes that look like her


No it's not her fault... but you credited some of her aggression to that life experience. And no matter what the dog is... a dog who is aggressive towards kids is a dead dog. We are just concerned about the baby coming. You should have a SERIOUS talk with your boyfriend... he should care more about the baby coming than the dog.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You can do weight pull through the UKC with a limited privledge it's only 25 dollars it only requires shes spayed. You can also do weight pull through IWPA and APA... Staffydaddy just posted pics of his unpapered dog pulling at an APA show. You can do agility through a number of organizations... dock diving doesn't require papers.... The National champion disk dog Wallace is a pit bull from a shelter! You can do obedience and rally through UKC with an LP. The only reason you need papers is to do conformation showing.


Actually it is $30 for a UKC LP. I just did it with Nubs last month. We will be doing Weight Pulling and Agility through the UKC. Yes, Nubs is a shelter dog. It's amazing what shelter dogs can do, some of them out preform papered dogs pretty easily.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> Actually it is $30 for a UKC LP. I just did it with Nubs last month. We will be doing Weight Pulling and Agility through the UKC. Yes, Nubs is a shelter dog. It's amazing what shelter dogs can do, some of them out preform papered dogs pretty easily.


Ooops 30 then! lol I was going to do one on Helena.. but as a lot know shes my little gimpy dog so she can't do anything...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You can do weight pull through the UKC with a limited privledge it's only 25 dollars it only requires shes spayed. You can also do weight pull through IWPA and APA... Staffydaddy just posted pics of his unpapered dog pulling at an APA show. You can do agility through a number of organizations... dock diving doesn't require papers.... The National champion disk dog Wallace is a pit bull from a shelter! You can do obedience and rally through UKC with an LP. The only reason you need papers is to do conformation showing.


yeah, I knew about the LP but I have this issue...like a fear of getting her spayed only because the stitches....what if she rips them. I was like that with my cat when I got her spayed. I had panic attacks over it. LMAO, sounds stupid but If it happens I cant be around her otherwise i will freak out and be a wreck. what is a limited priv allow? everything BUT confirmations? ugh, the under the knife thing though....scares me so much which is why I was going to leave her intact so I wouldnt worry about her spaying but the fun we would have if she was would be outstanding!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would really not worry about it.. you can get an E-Collar if you are worried about her chewing the stitches. There are hundreds of thousand spayed dogs... lol they are all ok.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I would really not worry about it.. you can get an E-Collar if you are worried about her chewing the stitches. There are hundreds of thousand spayed dogs... lol they are all ok.


Not chewing but more so she is a spazz bucket, I fear she will rip them being to wound up. She is still a spazzy pup and If we were to spay her I may need meds to calm mer down. we had them for our cat but Idk if they do that with dogs


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok yall have said what you have to say let the OP get back on topic ....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

So Megan, I guess that is why I want another dog so I can show him/her and not spay Riley because of my huge fear of the stitches comming out. again..I know it sounds stupid but it is a BIG fear. -.-


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't you have a crate? She probably won't feel like being rowdy for a few days anyway.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Not chewing but more so she is a spazz bucket, I fear she will rip them being to wound up. She is still a spazzy pup and If we were to spay her I may need meds to calm mer down. we had them for our cat but Idk if they do that with dogs


If you put the E-collar on they really can ' get a good head of steam going because they can't see off to the sides of them. So it might calm her down. they told us to crate rest Sadie for 3 days after so she couldn't get spazzy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Ok yall have said what you have to say let the OP get back on topic ....


Thank you I was about tio give an offical warning to get back on topic!



RileyRoo said:


> So Megan, I guess that is why I want another dog so I can show him/her and not spay Riley because of my huge fear of the stitches comming out. again..I know it sounds stupid but it is a BIG fear. -.-


Ok now I understand. Well you still can do many things with her without her being fixed. You can do Schutzhund, they do not care about her being intact or not. You can also do Agility with USDAA and NADAC and other venues. You could do Weight Pull with IWPA and APA and obedience, rally, and agility with ASCA. I understand about getting a new puppy but waiting till the baby is older might be a good idea. I am freaking out about keeping two of Siren's puppies because now I am going to have a baby and I know I will not be able to train them like I want in my third trimester and right after the baby is born. Maybe waiting is good and go to some shows so you can find what your really looking for.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, to answer your question....
A lot of these dogs are still registered as such and I'm sure people dont want the KC's to run across them and see that they are otherwise. Another theory is that the general public is uneducated and breeders want to catch the attention of those in search of a pit type dog with the exadurated features.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> as for peaches, i already said the subject is NOT one I am going to talk about. this thread has NOTHING to do with her so I kindly turn my nose up at the rants about her.
> She isnt my dog........end of story. OH, and about the kids teasing the dog that is not the dogs fault now is it? so sue her if she is a mutt, for all we know she could be anything.... she may not even have pit in her....there are other breeds like boxer and am bully mixes that look like her


:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:



RileyRoo said:


> yeah, I knew about the LP but I have this issue...like a fear of getting her spayed only because the stitches....what if she rips them. I was like that with my cat when I got her spayed. I had panic attacks over it. LMAO, sounds stupid but If it happens I cant be around her otherwise i will freak out and be a wreck. what is a limited priv allow? everything BUT confirmations? ugh, the under the knife thing though....scares me so much which is why I was going to leave her intact so I wouldnt worry about her spaying but the fun we would have if she was would be outstanding!


:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:

Just get her spayed and do what you would want to do with a new puppy with her.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:
> 
> :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:
> 
> Just get her spayed and do what you would want to do with a new puppy with her.


:clap::clap::clap::goodpost:


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> I think a puppy would help me alot since i would be home all day. I wouldn't mind..plus we'd have my mom with us who has said she'd help with the new puppy.
> Who know what will happen between now and then ..... could have another miscarriage for all I know so I never really think future but weekly right now. was also thinking of more of a 4 to 5 month old puppy


Bad Judgement.....:hammer:


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a crazy basset hound mix that got spayed. As the vet was telling me I need to keep her calm and need to not let her jump here comes little miss psycho tearing out the door jumping on everybody and everything within reach. I kept her crated for the better part of 2 weeks, but she still jumped and ran around like crazy. I never had any problems with her incision/stitches, so I'm sure you have nothing to worry about and I can guarantee any vet will say the same.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

theres not really anything to worry about.
spay your dog


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I tried crating and when I put her in she was fine (did everything right and for a few nighs she did really great in there) one night I got home later and she was bloody from where she cut her lips on the bars and her toe nail was bluish where she had been digging. She WONT go near a crate even after I tried to retrain her. If I got her in a crate after a spay she would rip her self apart and howl all night. Not to mention my other dog Anubis hurt herself in the crate, I put her in and I hear this blood curdling yelp I ran in the living room so fast ad yanked her out! She was fine but her toe had gotten stuck in the wires so I would NEVER use a crate again. 

thank you Lisa! I was worried that alot of the sports I wanted to do with Riley were off limits due to the split up of the sire and dam and no way to get her reg now.
I am going to look into those today and hopefully atleast train her a bit before I get to far along. Agillity I think she would need more distraction work before we attempt off lead running. xD Dock diving I think would be a fun sport in summer aswell as weight pulling. I think I will hold off on the puppy since I can use Riley as my starter dog and get used to the idea and visit a few shows to see if I really want to do confirmation or if I take a liking to one of the other sports I will most likely get my pup and do some that sport or sports I do like.
I will leave Riley unaltered as planned because of my huge fear. I am also prego so the added stress of that wouldn't be good


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> I tried crating and when I put her in she was fine (did everything right and for a few nighs she did really great in there) one night I got home later and she was bloody from where she cut her lips on the bars and her toe nail was bluish where she had been digging. She WONT go near a crate even after I tried to retrain her. If I got her in a crate after a spay she would rip her self apart and howl all night. Not to mention my other dog Anubis hurt herself in the crate, I put her in and I hear this blood curdling yelp I ran in the living room so fast ad yanked her out! She was fine but her toe had gotten stuck in the wires so I would NEVER use a crate again.
> 
> thank you Lisa! I was worried that alot of the sports I wanted to do with Riley were off limits due to the split up of the sire and dam and no way to get her reg now.
> I am going to look into those today and hopefully atleast train her a bit before I get to far along. Agillity I think she would need more distraction work before we attempt off lead running. xD Dock diving I think would be a fun sport in summer aswell as weight pulling. I think I will hold off on the puppy since I can use Riley as my starter dog and get used to the idea and visit a few shows to see if I really want to do confirmation or if I take a liking to one of the other sports I will most likely get my pup and do some that sport or sports I do like.
> *I will leave Riley unaltered as planned because of my huge fear. I am also prego so the added stress of that wouldn't be good*


:hammer::hammer::hammer: Why do I see an unexpected pregnancy in the near future? Come on you are smarter than this really you are. You are home all day riley will be fine.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Well, to answer your question....
> A lot of these dogs are still registered as such and I'm sure people dont want the KC's to run across them and see that they are otherwise. Another theory is that the general public is uneducated and breeders want to catch the attention of those in search of a pit type dog with the exadurated features.


Hmmmm, what a pain for us people who know the diffrence. Nothing wrong with bullies but when you love APBT's and trying to find a good real pitbull kennel it becomes twice as hard! LOL!

*as for everyone else, I am NOT spaying my dog for personal choice. I'm not breeding her but I will be doing sch with her and a few other sports that don't require her to be altered.* again this is my personal choice because of a giant fear I have and massive stress overload wouldnt be all that good for me right now and like Lisa said...it is personal choice. I am responsable enough to take great care of her so their for I will leave her as is.
If everyone wants to whine by all means do so but as I like to say this ALOT *MY dog, MY rules* and what I say goes here in MY house. Peaches WILL however be Spayed in a few months before she goes into heat and that would be the end of it. We wont be using her for any sports. She doesnt seem to have any drive and lacks what is needed.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> *as for everyone else, I am NOT spaying my dog for personal choice. I'm not breeding her but I will be doing sch with her and a few other sports that don't require her to be altered.* again this is my personal choice because of a giant fear I have and massive stress overload wouldnt be all that good for me right now and like Lisa said...it is personal choice. I am responsable enough to take great care of her so their for I will leave her as is.
> If everyone wants to whine by all means do so but as I like to say this ALOT *MY dog, MY rules* and what I say goes here in MY house. Peaches WILL however be Spayed in a few months before she goes into heat and that would be the end of it. We wont be using her for any sports. She doesnt seem to have any drive and lacks what is needed.


Ok I call BS I am sorry but it seems you plan or want to breed riley. Why would you not get her done because of a fear but get this other dog done? Not that I would care if something happened to a man biter but this is not adding up. Spaying will no decrease rileys drive. :hammer: some people I just dont get. You are not thinking rationally, you are most likely a good person but you are sounding more and more like the people who have no clue or care for the breed. Please stop and think for a bit.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, my suggestion... WHEN you do finally get your new puppy, because that day will come one day... Get a really good tie out system. IDK, Riley this thread did get off topic, but you brought to light some really good questions that we have which you should be asking YOURSELF... You don't need to answer us over the internet, but quiz yourself ya know? This is from one multi dog home owner (some may consider me a kennel, but I don't breed) to another. I have 4 out of 7 dogs unaltered... but at the same time I will not condemn myself by refusing to crate/contain. Yes, I've had a few crate terrors, but there is nothing that you cannot remedy to make situations come out more positively for you. 

A few things you should ask yourself:

1) How will you contain 3 dogs? If crating is out of the question, then you should start planning alternative options. A home will simply not function with 2 APBTs who are not confined durring the day. I know you'll be home, but what if you trip over your baby and his nose starts bleeding while you're trying to split up a dog fight? Who will come first? If you chose a male for competition how will you make sure riley doesn't get knocked up? 

2) Where will the time come from to compete and train when you have a baby? It is possible, but very difficult durring infancy.

3) stitches fear... being a multi dog home... You CANNOT keep that fear. Whether the stitches are for a simple spay procedure, an accident or a major surgery. For each dog you bring into your home your chance for stitches doubles. Not one of my dogs have went through life without at least ONE set of stitches. When you house multiple Pit Bulls you can't be a sissy about blood or complications either (doug faints at the sight of blood, he's useless to me durring emergency first aid lmfao). 

I guess at this point in time you probably want to not only get to know breeders on a one on one level at shows, here, or even over the internet (It's tricky, but possible)... You should also get very comfortable with first aid.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Well, my suggestion... WHEN you do finally get your new puppy, because that day will come one day... Get a really good tie out system. IDK, Riley this thread did get off topic, but you brought to light some really good questions that we have which you should be asking YOURSELF... You don't need to answer us over the internet, but quiz yourself ya know? This is from one multi dog home owner (some may consider me a kennel, but I don't breed) to another. I have 4 out of 7 dogs unaltered... but at the same time I will not condemn myself by refusing to crate/contain. Yes, I've had a few crate terrors, but there is nothing that you cannot remedy to make situations come out more positively for you.
> 
> A few things you should ask yourself:
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: +1 for nay


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

gamer said:


> Ok I call BS I am sorry but it seems you plan or want to breed riley. Why would you not get her done because of a fear but get this other dog done? Not that I would care if something happened to a man biter but this is not adding up. Spaying will no decrease rileys drive. :hammer: some people I just dont get. You are not thinking rationally, you are most likely a good person but you are sounding more and more like the people who have no clue or care for the breed. Please stop and think for a bit.


good post

spaying and neutering has no effect on drive, little effect if the dog is already territorial, and does not cure HA, DA or any possible dominance issues. Also, the only reason you would need to keep a dog altered is for show, which is pretty much evaluating breeding stock. A dog who snaps at people would be a rug at my house, but sounds like you wanna keep your options open. I choose to keep Chino intact for another several months, BUT HE WILL be neutered.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great post Shana! I second that!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks OZ, here's a dog box that's almost boo boo free... I'm thinking about getting one for our dog Jarvis... he'll break every crate we put him in (Unless it's his crate on the back porch, IDK why he wants it on the porch), and he has busted so many cable tie outs it's not even funny. Jarvis will also eat through my kennels, which I cannot afford to replace! lol

EDIT: lmao I'm such a nerd, I forgot to post the link to the crate!

http://www.gundogsonline.com/dog-crates/metal-dog-crates/kalispel-folding-aluminum-dog-crate.html


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

No one ever said these dogs were easy work. Think about your situation that way and balance your expectations and the reality youre facing now. Why add to your household when you already have issues at hand?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Hmmmm, what a pain for us people who know the diffrence. Nothing wrong with bullies but when you love APBT's and trying to find a good real pitbull kennel it becomes twice as hard! LOL!
> 
> *as for everyone else, I am NOT spaying my dog for personal choice. I'm not breeding her but I will be doing sch with her and a few other sports that don't require her to be altered.* again this is my personal choice because of a giant fear I have and massive stress overload wouldnt be all that good for me right now and like Lisa said...it is personal choice. I am responsable enough to take great care of her so their for I will leave her as is.
> If everyone wants to whine by all means do so but as I like to say this ALOT *MY dog, MY rules* and *what I say goes here in MY house.* Peaches WILL however be Spayed in a few months before she goes into heat and that would be the end of it. We wont be using her for any sports. She doesnt seem to have any drive and lacks what is needed.


you contradicted yourself. you said you have no say in whether that dog gets put down.
your stories dont add up, you, yourself is a liability to this breed. get over yourself, it makes me sick to think that your just like every other irresponsible owner that we are trying to protect this breed from.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

So what is the problem with owning an unalered dog? I see tons of Unneutered males on here and alot have no papers or right to be bred so what is owning an unaltered female with no intent to breed any diffrent? obviously I am responsable enough to have dogs. I have trained many, owned many and have had a few dogs unaltered. like for example, my shepard Cindy was unalteredand we had her for 7 years before she was put down for severe hip issues. We never had accidental breedings nor did she ever have puppies. Lisa, even said it is personal choice. My personal choice is to keep my dog intact..

and IF i wanted to breed Riley I would have flat out said it in this thread or a new one. I never thought about breeding her nor will I ever breed her. No titles and no work on her so what would be the point? who would buy worthless pups for more then 50$ ? no one and yes I say worthless because she has NO papers, no reason to breed or have future gen pups with bad breeding or lack of genetic or bloodline. in my eyes......a litter with no name is a worthless litter and a sire and dam with no titles is a worthless breeding pair. what would breeding riley do for this breed? NOTHING. wouldn't help in anyway so again just because I have an unaltered pet doesnt make me out to be a byb nor someone who wants to even  breed. I must be really stuborn here because I don't see the issue if I am a responsable dog owner. 

and really, since we own no males and I have turned my aunt and her friends down thousands of times when they asked to breed their bully pits and lab pit mix with mine I believe there would be no future breedings out of her. PERIOD.


----------

